# Old Eyes



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I'm not terribly old [58] but I do seem to have a problem with my eyes. All of the eye dr. I have gone to say I'm lucky but its a real pain as far as I'm concerned.I can't see anything up close with my glasses on. So when I'm doing a lot of measuring I have to take them off so I can see my marks. Any real intriqet work becomes a hassell just taking off my glasses and putting them back on. And then theres the times I spend the next 15 or 20 minutes looking for them. Ive tried magnifing glasses but they too are a little inconvient and I've tried those really strong glasses you can buy in the drug store but they don't work either. The problem with taking off my glasses so I can is I'm afraid one of these days I'm going to get somthing in my eye worse than a speck of dust.Anyone else out there dealing with the same problem,if so what have you done to get around it…............Thanks Schloemoe


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like it would be a good time to see an opthamologist.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I have, they say I should be happy. The only real problem it seems to create is even the clear safety glasses seem to obscure my vision. My main concern is getting something in my eyes That and I'm afraid one of these days I
ll lay them down and not be able to find them again but that has nothing to with eye sight. You know I can have a tool in my hand and spend ten minutes looking for it. I'm not sure if there is a name for that lol…......Rick


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the opposite problem. Without my glasses I can''t see diddly unless it's at least 4 feet away, in which case I can see it perfectly. At least it makes me keep my glasses on in the shop.

My dad always had the same problem as you, though, and he griped about it all the time.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

See an *ophthalmologist*. Most cities have an Eye Center or Eye Institute where their major function is to care for your eyes rather than sell eyewear. It is worthwhile to get a proper exam. You may find out that you have to get used to bi-focals or even tri-focals some day. I've worn tri-focals since I was a teenager. I can't see diddly without my glasses at any distance.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Yea I suppose you are right I already have bi-focals I guess the next step is tri-focals. Its not a problem 99%of the time and I can see perfectly up close with out my glasses.It's just when I take them off to see I get things in my eyes…......................Schloemoe


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the clear lens invisible graduating bifocals that adjusts by moving your head up and down according to distance. Works great for me. I don't find myself bobbing my head like a chicken either. ;-)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Go back to the ophthalmologist.

When they setup for bi/tri-focals it is based on general distances that most people use.

When I went to get a pair of perscription safety glasses, they started by measuring for the "normal" reading glasses distance. When I explained what I really needed them for, she "dailed" in for the exact distances range I was looking for, i.e. 6"-24". It took a little bit of time going back and forth to dail in reading the chart on the wall, but she nailed it. So when I am doing any work close up, I just use the "close-up set" of safety glasses. When I am moving larger pieces around and rough cutting to where I won't be looking at anything in detail closer than 36", I put on my regular glasses.

Rob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Rob hit it the nail on the head. Your eye doctor can tailor your prescription to your exact needs.

I work with extremely small parts and writing- electronic/computer circuit boards. I took an example with me and had him adjust the no line trifocals for my needs.

If he says that can't be done, find another eye doctor.

Lew


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the problem like others have said is that you need bifocals or even maybe trifocals. You must be near sighted and the glasses work to give you your distant vision, but as we get older, the eye lens stiffens or hardens and we loose more of our close up vision so the glasses are over compensating for near vision. I would see your optometrist and see if they can fix you up. I had lasik surgerys some years ago and my distant vision is very sharp, but I need glasses to read, so I had them fix me up with glasses that have a clear no correction top, and a blended bifocal for reading. They work great.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Talking about old eyes, I'm in the recovery stage of having cataract surgery about

4 weeks ago. I had a lens implant in my right eye. I can see distance fairly well,

but I have to wait a couple more weeks for corrected lens's.

That's one reason I haven't spent much time on LJs lately, & another reason I use a bold font.

If I were you I'd see an ophthalmologist, not an optometrist.*


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

One of the problems that many people have and this may or may not be you, is that they do not understand is the the eye drs at walmart or next to your eye glass's shops are not MD's. As Rob and others have said go see an Ophthalmologist ( ie. MD whos specialty is the eye) these are also the guys who do eye surgery etc . Granted a lot of the work in large eye clinics is done by techs of one type or another but generally you can see the MD if you ask specifically when you make the appoitment. Many eye prob;ems can be associated with other disease process that will not be picked up by an optomitrist as their training simply dosen't cover any thing that isn't part of the eye.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

well 4 years ago I had cataract surgery and could see very good for one month then I needed classes but now for computer and tv I remove them because I see better without and if I measure I take them off to see better.
Have your eyes checked they are hard to replace.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Dick Cain* wrote:

"If I were you I'd see an ophthalmologist, not an optometrist."

First, Dick, best of luck with the new lenses. Most people get a GREAT result from cataract surgery.

But … while there's ZERO downside in going TO an ophthalmologist (to rule out eye disease), they will usually be the first to tell you that optometrists tend to do MUCH more prescribing of glasses. If you don't have a "medical problem" with your eyes (if that's been checked and verified), then I'd go to a good optometrist (usually not found at Wal-Mart, for example).

I agree with *Wayne*, that it sounds like you're "simply" nearsighted, and that a good optometric evaluation-one where you come TO the appointment equipped WITH your normal "working distances" (in inches) that you want to be sure are clear-is probably your best bet.

For example, you can say:

- reading and computer work: 15 inches
- woodworking: 22 inches

Those are example numbers, but the math is pretty straightforward, and a good optometrist can nail those numbers for you, in most cases.

Good luck !


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

See a opthamologist My wife worked for one for 20 years plus she said when most people get past 40 there close vision starts to go bad . then you will probebly need bifocals or trifocals.they can be a pain to get used to.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I am deeply touched by everyones concern and advice I can assure all of you that none of it will go unheeded.I'm just glad I'm not the only wood worker in the world with this problem,and thanks again to everyone who responded with such sincere concern…......................................Schloemoe


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have gone to tri-focals and can see at any distance now. Good luck.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I turn 51 next month. I have worn glasses since I was 3. As soon as I got up on the edge of the bed, I had to put my glasses on. I couldn't see farway only real blurry objects, and couldn't see anything like reading. It had to be about 3 inches away from my face to read. My wifes vision wasn't nearly as bad as mine. We checked into having Lasic. I had been told that I couldn't have it because I didn't have enough tissue on the front of my eyes,to cut back and laser then flip back over the tissue and let it heal of wich takes hardly no time at all. The eye is the fastest healing part of your body. I have had guite few things happen to my eyes when working. We both went to another place to check into Lasic. She had lasic, I had PRK. It's a proccess that when you are my sistution, with not having enough tissue. They laser my whole eye to change the shape. It is more radicle than lasic. You can get dry rye more. Which I get. But the great thing, I now have 20/20 vision infact its better than my wifes. You dond't know how wonderful it is to wake up and not have to put your glasses to even get out of bed. Especiall after wearing them for 48 years.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm 65 so I have much the same problem and cataracts developing, boo.
I see an opthamologist and I believe you should too not just an "eye glasses place". My problem is mostly solved, except for being old eyes, with bifocals. FWIW I have tried trifocals and no line bifocals and do not like either. Good luck with your problem.


----------



## BenEPW (Aug 12, 2009)

Explain the problem to you optomistrist and ask about having a set of glasses designed specifically for the distances you work at in the shop, and also, try a different optomistrist. At one point I had 1 pair of glasses for regular use, 1 pair for reading sheet music, which was usually about 1' from my face, another set for working on the computer, and one pair of custom safety glasses. When my perscription changed, I decided to spend another $50 to see another optomistrist before committing to getting 3 new sets. The 2nd guy told me that contacts would likely solve all my problems, and be cheaper in the long run. Now, the biggest problem is remembering to put on the safety glasses when I enter a shop. Contacts might not be the solution, be a set of custom ground glasses for the distances that you are working at should help


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*When I was working as a mechanic, I had safety glasses that were called double D bifocals.

They were ideal for looking at things above you. I might get them again,

so I can read the prices on the higher shelves in the stores without breaking my neck.*


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I need a neck brace to keep me from moving my head up in fact looking at the floor won't cost a thing. People already accuse me of hanging my head in shame but with a brace it be a medical reason…............schloemoe


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Schloemoe. I'm 64 and I have the same problem. I use glasses for distance and take them off for looking at something close up. My problem was setting my glasses down in the shop and they would fall or get hit by someting and get scratched. well I have a new pair and a new rule, they don't go in my shop. I can see anything I need without them. I do use clear Stanley safety glases when running the lathe or on the saws that throw chips- miter saw, table saw, metal chop saw. I have several pairs of them all over the shop and that is how I get by with the same problem you have. I bought bi focals once- the seamless kind- and they said they could not make the bottom( reading section) with a zero perscription. It was abut 1/4 of my distance perscription and I could not see close up with them so they came off too. they are history.

Good luck…........Jim


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in the same boat with you, schloemoe.

One time at work I had to ask a buddy to connect a terminal end to a wire. It was in a hard to reach place. When I could see it , I couldn't reach it. When I could see it, I couldn't reach it.

My solution is to leave a pair of reading glasses where I will be working, computing,reading, etc.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have found that the no line bifocals with the progressive lenses helped me a lot and found that I would keep my glasses on more often than taking them off.


----------

